# Kurt Busch



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2015)

http://m.espn.go.com/rpm/nascar/story?storyId=12161197


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 14, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

For the first time ever, I kind of like the guy now!


----------



## Horns (Jan 14, 2015)

Crazy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

He's an Idiot!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 14, 2015)

I dated some that I thought were untrained.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 14, 2015)

sounds feasible.


----------



## brittthomas (Jan 14, 2015)

*Borrowed from another site.*

Hmm...






*MS. PATRICIA DRISCOLL*
Patricia has spent the majority of her career in the narcotics                 and intelligence world. While working abroad, many issues came                 up at home that brought her to Washington DC, where over the last                 9 years she has developed strong relationships in the House, Senate,                 and the White House.  Her strongest ally’s are the                 Armed Services Committee, Appropriations, Ways and Means, the                 Homeland Security Committee, and the Intelligence Committee.                  Here are a few of the things she has been involved in over the                 past few years:                 


[*]Became an advisor for the field directors of Border Patrol                     and Customs to Congress and Headquarters Border Patrol and                     US Customs

[*] Testified before Congress on small business issues regarding                     Homeland Security

[*]Was paid by the British Embassy to go on a speaking tour                     of England regarding "Doing Business with Homeland Security".                     I was the panel expert on the law enforcement section as well                     as the security and intelligence components.

[*] Was invited to be a panel expert for the intelligence field                     for the Dept of Defense summit on Small Business at the Pentagon.

[*]Panel advisor for State Dept. to the Ambassador for Human                     Trafficking

[*] Congressional advisor for narcotics, trafficking, immigration,                     and border protection


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2015)

he can't help it....he was born that way....


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 14, 2015)

If what he says is true , he's got more guts than I have to slap her around!


----------



## srb (Jan 14, 2015)

She may put the word on him.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2015)

I still say growing up as Kyle's big brother is bound to leave a mark.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2015)

Just because you are paranoid does not mean they are not after you.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 15, 2015)

what a wuss


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2015)

That totally came out of left field. 

This might get better than the last lap at Dega. Lol


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 15, 2015)

She's an assassin alright, she just killed Kurt Busch's career.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> She's an assassin alright, she just killed Kurt Busch's career.



Or vice versa


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 15, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Or vice versa



Nah, all a potential target for her (if true) will only see a hot blonde that wants to be alone with him.


----------



## RNC (Jan 15, 2015)

Kurt Bush = snoozefest


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Nah, all a potential target for her (if true) will only see a hot blonde that wants to be alone with him.



He brought it up.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 15, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> He brought it up.



Yep, trying to save his own rear because of the accused abuse.  It's one of those cases where the accusation is  so bizarre it just might be true.  Don't think it is, but who knows.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2015)

The 500 is next month. Can't wait!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2015)

Heard about the suspension on the local tv news today . . . 



http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-media/articles/2015/2/20/kurt-busch-suspended-daytona-500-2015.html

*NASCAR SUSPENDS KURT BUSCH INDEFINITELY*

February 20, 2015


"A replacement driver has yet to be named for the Stewart-Haas Racing No. 41 Chevrolet, which was scheduled to start 24th Sunday."


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 20, 2015)

He'll be recruited to the nfl....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't believe they would suspend him when he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm not a Kurt Busch fan and I certainly don't condone any type of abuse but it's his word against hers. I think nascar jumped the gun


----------



## shirttail (Feb 20, 2015)

Regan Smith

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...sch-daytona-500-stewart-haas-racing/23767827/


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2015)

shirttail said:


> Regan Smith
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...sch-daytona-500-stewart-haas-racing/23767827/



Thanks for the update.

That's what "srb" was guessing in the other thread.


----------



## srb (Feb 21, 2015)

*Same here....*



mguthrie said:


> Can't believe they would suspend him when he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm not a Kurt Busch fan and I certainly don't condone any type of abuse but it's his word against hers. I think nascar jumped the gun



A few yrs ago I think a truck racer was charged,They never suspended him......Is that right??


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Can't believe they would suspend him when he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm not a Kurt Busch fan and I certainly don't condone any type of abuse but it's his word against hers. I think nascar jumped the gun



Although I kinda agree, you have to remember he already has a track record (pun intended) of anger and mental stability issue's. 
He's a nut job IMO and should never race again. Except for maybe electric scooter's at the mental hospital!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

Kurt Bush is a BAD MAN, the guts it takes to be physicial abusive to a "trained killer"..... that takes some kind of Kohones


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2015)

Was hoping he would get his head straight someday. Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Filed in Deleware = Gold digger.


----------



## srb (Feb 21, 2015)

Bad weekend for outlaw /Rowdy...
Ruff hit sat afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 21, 2015)

You walk away. No man should ever hurt a women.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 22, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Can't believe they would suspend him when he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm not a Kurt Busch fan and I certainly don't condone any type of abuse but it's his word against hers. I think nascar jumped the gun



I don't care for Kurt Bush but he is getting hosed on this one. Because of the bad press with the NFL on over looking domestic violence, Kurt Bush gets punished with only a allegation of domestic violence with no due process at all.  I think if I were a racer I would just pay a woman to accuse my competitor of a domestic violence crime and let NASCAR eliminate my competition.


----------



## Resica (Feb 22, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Filed in Deleware = Gold digger.



Why is that? It happened in Delaware.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2015)

Let him race


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2015)

If he drove for HMS, he would have won his appeal.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2015)

Resica said:


> Why is that? It happened in Delaware.



You will be lucky to get a court date for a years. 

Delaware is an open state. She cried on Tv and got it instated. Really? No proof either way? Hahahaha


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I don't care for Kurt Bush but he is getting hosed on this one. Because of the bad press with the NFL on over looking domestic violence, Kurt Bush gets punished with only a allegation of domestic violence with no due process at all.  I think if I were a racer I would just pay a woman to accuse my competitor of a domestic violence crime and let NASCAR eliminate my competition.



http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sto...spension-a-factor-in-rule-book-changes-022615


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2015)

Funny how Tony Stewart was able to race even though the investigation was still ongoing.


----------



## Resica (Feb 26, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> You will be lucky to get a court date for a years.
> 
> Delaware is an open state. She cried on Tv and got it instated. Really? No proof either way? Hahahaha



Oh, ok. Didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## srb (Feb 26, 2015)

*Hold that !*



riprap said:


> Funny how Tony Stewart was able to race even though the investigation was still ongoing.



Kapallllll was charged....


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Feb 26, 2015)

He had it coming


----------



## srb (Feb 27, 2015)

Kurt didn't have his ride stole.... Kapallll had his car stole last night!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 5, 2015)

Today's news update . . . 

Very unfortunate he was suspended for Daytona & Atlanta races. 



http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...e-domestic-abuse-case-ex-girlfriend/22377963/

*Kurt Busch will not face charges in domestic abuse case*

1:34 p.m. EST March 5, 2015








OR


http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...-be-charged-by-delaware-attorney-general.html

*KURT BUSCH WILL NOT BE CHARGED BY DELAWARE AG*

March 05, 2015


"Driver has begun process to be reinstated by NASCAR" 

"After a thorough consideration of all of the available information about the case, it is determined that the admissible evidence and available witnesses would likely be insufficient to meet the burden of establishing beyond a reasonable doubt that Mr. Busch committed a crime during the September 26th incident," the statement read. "Likelihood of meeting that high burden of proof is the standard for prosecutors in bringing a case. For this reason, the Department of Justice will not pursue criminal charges in this case."


----------



## srb (Mar 5, 2015)

This this !!
He can thank nas brian jackkleg in charge..................


----------



## nickel back (Mar 6, 2015)

lol....when are folks going to wake up and see NASCAR for what it really is.......one big fat JOKE


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow, Nascar is not going to let him drive in the Vegas race this weekend. 



http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...intains-kurt-busch-indefinite-suspension.html

*NASCAR MAINTAINS INDEFINITE SUSPENSION ON BUSCH*

March 06, 2015

"A NASCAR spokesperson elaborated Friday on the sanctioning body's decision to keep Kurt Busch's indefinite suspension in effect, one day after the Delaware attorney general's office decided not to file criminal charges against him."


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

NASCAR is wrong on this one. There are no charges, how can they keep a suspension in place?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 6, 2015)

Because its their call.  I don't have to agree with them, but they make the rules.  just the Augusta National in golf can tell President Obama he can't play golf and not have to give a reason.  

personally I hope he never races again.  And since some want to bring up how unfair he has been treated, maybe NASCAR is tired of it and decided to start somewhere, with Busch.  He's a punk, and he can't slap a grown man around so he targets a woman.  Real good spokes person for NASCAR.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Where is the evidence that he slapped a woman around. I am not a fan of his either, but I hate to think a guy could lose his job just because someone made an accusation.


----------

